# old 1973 twin onan bf- ms advice



## handsonsys (Jan 24, 2017)

1973 sears ss/16 tractor for sale.engine runs on prime only, fuel pump replaced. engine block rebored. a new carb is $350!!!!! Is it worth trying to rebuild carb.
there are several utubes that attempt to fix with no luck. is this repair very successful. semms like it could be a money pit. asking price is $500. as is

thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The original carburetor is still in the vintage where it is easily cleaned and rebuilt. As for the price being asked, that is difficult to evaluate without hands on the actual unit.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Don't really have a handle on the condition otherwise nor what it comes with.... mower deck? , but here in my area, that'd be a bit high.


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

If the engine runs that carb can be cleaned up and/or rebuilt or maybe replaced by a different carburetor completely. The price is too high or too low or just right depending a lot on where you are located. I might try to talk the seller into a lower price if I were buying.


----------



## handsonsys (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm a little worried, checked Utube for carb rebuilding. Couldn't get one that actually fixed the carb. Replaced Float and jet, and gaskets. Still no workie. Owner replaced fuel pump and filter, plus rebore. Sounds like a money pit. Any body actually rebuild carb with success.


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

The carburetor is probably gummed up inside. Take it apart completely, soak it overnight in carburetor cleaner to get the internal passages cleaned out and put it back together. Those carburetors aren't that complicated.


----------



## JiminRI (May 22, 2015)

As stated above, these carbs are pretty simple to clean and/or rebuild. I've had the same tractor (model 917.25751) since 1977. I rebuilt the carb once (about 1985) and then partially disassembled it, cleaned it and set it up a few years ago after it had been in storage for almost ten years. If you are at all handy, you should be able to rebuild it and set it up. Last I looked, carb rebuild kits (including gaskets and jets) on eBay were about $70. 
For my area, $500 for the tractor is a little high unless it includes a mower and dozer blade - or is in excellent condition (except for the carb of course).
The tractor is a beast and IMO is much better than anything new under $7000 on the market today.
Good luck,


----------

